# General > Sport >  Wick  District Pool League

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick  District Pool League*


Queens1 handed Bayview their first defeat of the Summer Pool League season on Monday Night after a great team performance helped them to a 6-4 win.   The Lybster side took an early 3-0 lead before Andrew Coghill's fine play pulled one back for the Queens.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

